# Online Junkyards?



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm looking for the center dash panel for a '95 240SX where the radio mounts, but am not having luck at the local salvage yards in S. FL.

I've sent my request to www.JunkYardDog.com, but haven't received a reply (they usually reply pretty quickly). I also posted in the For Sale/Wanted section here on this forum.

Are there any known GOOD online salvage dealers for Nissan parts?

Thanks!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

dr69 said:


> I'm looking for the center dash panel for a '95 240SX where the radio mounts, but am not having luck at the local salvage yards in S. FL.
> 
> I've sent my request to www.JunkYardDog.com, but haven't received a reply (they usually reply pretty quickly). I also posted in the For Sale/Wanted section here on this forum.
> 
> ...


There's one here in Columbia SC. I'll check it out for you.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

www.car-part.com


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Still looking for this item, in case anyone has some other sites that might have it.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

It's all the way in Ca.
but you should try www.ninfiniti.com
It is the site for nissan only auto wreckers
they will probably have one


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Kouki...I'll check them out :thumbup:


----------



## mustang0114 (Sep 28, 2005)

dr ,i need the same part if i find some i'll let you know. there is one on ebay he wants 56.00 dollar for it i think i can find it cheaper. donnie


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

mustang0114 said:


> there is one on ebay he wants 56.00 dollar for it i think i can find it cheaper. donnie


donnie,

I ended up buying a new one @ $50.00, so DON'T buy the eBay one! Do you have a broken one or none at all? If you have a broken one, the part # is on the back (I think 10 digits). I did a GOOGLE search w/ the part number and located one cheaper (about $45.00 I think) but I'm sure there was shipping and I wanted it soon, so bought at a local Nissan Dealer for $50. Reply if you need the part# (my invoice is misplaced at the moment, but I can probably find it).

Thanks and Good Luck,

Dr.


----------

